# Ariens 11526 Pro Electric Starter Loose



## sjm1027 (Oct 14, 2015)

I have an Ariens 11526 Pro Snow Blower Model:926005 with electric start. I pushed the button to start today and noticed a weird noise, not engaging at all. Lucky this thing started with 4 to 5 pulls. I noticed the starter was loose but I can't see where you would tighten it up. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

There are Two Bolts under the starter. Remove and then Tighten Using Red Locktite. Hopefully the Threads are OK.


----------



## sjm1027 (Oct 14, 2015)

Thanks I will give that a try. I also noticed there is a bolt (star head) on top and the starter you can see it's gold in color. I added the new picture. I can't loosen or tighten this bolt even with a ratchet. Sprayed it with WD40 and will try again tomorrow. Any ideas if this needs to be tight? If you look close the starter has a U shape that slides up into the star bolt.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Some Tecumseh starters have 2 bolts, some 3, some 4, the latter would be 2 top, 2 bottom. Tighten it but best to remove one at a time and use red Locktite on the threads.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It's a small thing but if you don't have it yet get BLUE loctite. It works just fine for applications with vibration and red on a smaller fastener might be a little too much hold. Red sometimes requires heat to release and it's just a bit overkill.

For that fastener you can't get out you might try an impact driver. Some of the auto parts stores have them as loaner tools. Used to have them at Oreilly and Autozone but don't see them. Having a smaller fastener stuck like that is another reason to use BLUE instead of RED.

Impact driver kit $13 Northern Tool https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_36882_36882


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

The 2 top Star (Torx) Bolts should be tight. The starter has u shaped mounts that it slides around those pre-installed bolts. It appears from your picture that the two Bottom bolts are missing. The starter should wiggle out in it's present condition. Then you can verify if the bottom bolts are missing from vibration, holes in block are stripped or the bolts have broken off. No need to move or remove the top bolts. Blue Loc-Tite is sufficient.

GLuck, Jay


----------



## sjm1027 (Oct 14, 2015)

Jackmels said:


> There are Two Bolts under the starter. Remove and then Tighten Using Red Locktite. Hopefully the Threads are OK.


Well, I had some time to check it out today. Yup, your right 2 bolts under the starter. Well, I only had 1. Now I have 2. Everything is working great now. Thanks for your help


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

sjm1027 said:


> Well, I had some time to check it out today. Yup, your right 2 bolts under the starter. Well, I only had 1. Now I have 2. Everything is working great now. Thanks for your help


You're Welcome Glad to be of Help.


----------



## Sblg43 (Jan 18, 2014)

Do not use Red Loctite. If ever you would need to remove those bolts, you would have to heat them up with a torch to remove. At least, that is what the instructions say. Use BLUE.


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

You should take the starter off and check to see if any teeth broke on the starter gear or flywheel. You can spin the motor slow and look in the hole the starter slides into to check the flywheel gear. If one or more are broken its best to take the flywheel off and make sure none of them are around in there. If a tooth broke it may start fine but if one of them catches a magnet it can rip your mag or alternator up.


----------

